# Building drawer for pans, recommend drawer slides & is 1/2" bb sufficient?



## LearningAsIGo (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to create two drawers (similar to this) to fit inside a 30" base cabinet in my kitchen. The base cabinet is similar to this. From what I can tell the cabinet is made out of laminated particle board. There is a piece in the middle of the two doors which I would like to remove and am hoping is not structural in anyway. Can anyone provide input on that? Is it solely to stop the doors? Because the doors also overlap the face frame so that would not be a problem.

If I create these drawers from 1/2" baltic birch plywood using kreg screws to assemble them, do you think that can hold the weight of pots and pans?

And what type of drawer slides should I use that can support that weight? I would rather not use bottom mount slides.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm glad that you have come to the conclusion that drawers are the way to go. Most efficient use of space, IMHO.

Let's first address the drawers. Have you thought about removing the doors completely and making drawers and drawer fronts? If you leave the doors on and use side-mount drawer slides, one of the issues you will probably have is that over time, the drawers will be opened and closed without the doors being completely opened. This will eventually leave ugly scratches and gouges in the finish and the doors themselves.

Get full extension, soft close drawer slides. If you're going to store dishes, heavy pans, or small appliances in the drawers, go for 100 pound slides. Otherwise, 50 pound slides will work.

Now, the drawers themselves. Pocket screws will probably work well enough, but you might need to go to 3/4" plywood to get enough material for the screws to bight. Personally, I use dovetails. Strong as the dickens and they impress the client. I've never had a callback! They'll last forever if done correctly, even on plywood sides. And spend a little more on the material and make the two sides and the back full height. Most folks don't think about what happens when the drawers get slammed and stuff tips over and it will fall off the next time it is opened. With full height sides and back, nothing falls off.

If you decide to stay with the two doors, you will need to keep that center stile. Carefully cut it off and screw it onto the back of one of the doors. Otherwise, you will have a big gap between the doors when they are closed. Just keep in mind that this will add some depth, so take it into account when you plan how deep your drawers will be and how far back they will need to be mounted on the drawer slides. You'll need to leave room for this slide to be mounted to the back of a door when that door is closed.

Good luck. Cheers!


----------



## LearningAsIGo (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't even think about the center stile leaving a gap.

I wouldn't be opposed to building drawers, the problem is matching them to the existing cabinets. They are some sort of white laminate or foil. And I'm not sure a painted drawer would actually match. I also wouldn't know how to go about matching the profile. Wish we had shaker style doors.

I don't really have the equipment or skill to pull off dovetails at this point.


----------

